# Piano grades



## Davzon

I know this may seem rather simple, but I was wondering what level should someone who did a grade 1 piano in 1998 I'm currently 34 so I'm wondering should I aim for grade five or cause I might get nervous should I go for a lower grade just to get used to playing for an examiner. it just got me thinking will I ever be able and good enough to aim for grade 8 piano, or have I lost my chance of getting there. I don't currently have a teacher but I know I want to get one at some point but money is low at the minute, so I just want to make a plan so it's all sorted, then when I'm more stable for money I can then go like a stream train and progress.


----------



## Taggart

OK I got to nearly grade 5 at 34, dropped out for a number of years. Came back, did 5 and 6 and am now aiming for 7 (aged 63). next step will be grade 8 and the diploma.

Basically, you need to look at what is being asked at grade 5. Remember, out of 150, the pieces count for 90, scales, aural and sight reading count for 60. You need 100 to pass but should be aiming much higher if you want to play seriously. I've already mentioned Bach Invention 1. That's a good piece to look at. Have a look at you tube especially Alan Chan's channel to see what is involved.

Start with scales and arpeggios. Get the syllabus. Work hard. Enjoy!


----------



## Davzon

Well I did come across that Alan chan's channel so I will be looking at that at and these I think are amazing. I am going to get that book you mentioned before the ABRSM book of scales.


----------



## hreichgott

Why not just learn repertoire for the levels in order? Review what you did in level 1, then learn the pieces you'd need for level 2 (probably not that many and not that difficult or time-consuming to learn), then learn level 3, etc. Unless you've jumped a few levels working on your own, in which case just pick the same level or one level above the last pieces you mastered. 

Then whenever (if) you feel like an exam would be helpful, you can always sign up and take the exam, for whatever level matches your mastered repertoire at that point.

Don't stress about trying to reach grade 8 immediately. Start from where you are, and accept moving on in steps. People who progress rapidly do so by taking lots of baby steps on a daily basis, not magical giant leaps.


----------



## Davzon

I was thinking of doing that just buying the grade books one at a time just to learn the technique from one grade to the next, cause I think that if you just rush from one to the other, you miss some important links to help you. I mean most of the time at a higher lever they will just mix all the technique in one song but, of cause if I missed a grade I would go too over my head, so I'm not really sure, buy a scale book or a grade 2 book and just work through them, or buy the grade book and the scale book that goes with it. But saying that I brought a grade five book two years ago and couldn't play anything from it, but I come back to it now and I managed to play the piece Miniature in D minor, but some of the others are a little hard cause, I can't seem to get the trills and grace notes right.


----------



## Taggart

Best to buy the complete scales book - save some money.

I keep plugging this but I think it's a really useful set of exercises.

The Keyboard Anthology series is nice. This one is grades 3 and 4. It goes up to about 7.

Fergusson has also edited sets of Graded Pianoforte Studies. This one is grade 3 but again it goes all the way up to 7.

As to trills and grace note, get the basic fingering right, then the tempo, then when it feels "safe", start to put the trills and frills in. The only way is *slow*. You're not going to suddenly pick up WTC and play it straight off. It takes *time*.


----------



## Davzon

Well I brought the complete scale book, and I was just going through the C major 3rds really good finger workout, also gave me an idea for a song. But saying that though sounds familer a bit like Brown eyed girl by Van Morrison. But it's a good book I might just go through, just was hoping Ruth would have said more on each scale. Well least It will keep be going for a while cause there is a lot of stuff in there just don't know to play everything in one key and just go with the book, or just play each scale in different keys. I will more likely get the other books you've posted too, but of cause when I have the money. so thanks for that.


----------

